# Cow jumps six feet on to roof



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Uhm what??? 

I guess he's getting into practice to jump over the moon. No word on whether the dish and the spoon were involved.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/6831123/Cow-jumps-six-feet-on-to-roof.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dammit, JT, you beat me to the moon and spoon comment!:googly:


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Critter Silliness!!! Silly Cow.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

It didn't jump. It's actually a alien in disguise and it teleported there.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

That's crazy! I would love to see that in action!


----------



## Voices in my Head (Dec 20, 2009)

How'd it get down without breaking it's legs?


----------

